# MK3 ABA 2.0 Track Day oil



## The_Elusive_Pickle (Nov 7, 2014)

Good morning,
Last weekend I was at an open lapping day at the local track and I was getting intermittent low oil pressure warnings. It wasn't consistent between left and right handers so I don't think it is an oil pickup issue but I wouldn't mind someone correcting me on that. It was brand new Mobil 1 10w-40 and a Bosch Distance Plus filter. Last time I took the car out I was running Mobil 1 0w-40 and a Mobil 1 filter and didn't have any problems but I have also upgraded to a 270 Autotech cam and chip (along with springs and such) since then so I don't know that it is fair to assume it was definitely the oil/filter combo. I have been driving on the oil/filter I ran at the track the last 2 days without any problems so my guess is just that the filter couldn't keep up or the oil was thinning out with heat. The warnings were always coming up at the end of my 30 minute session. I checked the level after and before each run and it always looked good, plenty and not burnt. Any thoughts would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Install an actual oil cooler, then you can keep that mobil1 oil in it.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

What he^ said, but also add a good oil pressure gauge. Don't rely on the stock idiot light.


----------



## The_Elusive_Pickle (Nov 7, 2014)

ps2375 said:


> Install an actual oil cooler, then you can keep that mobil1 oil in it.


Have you run one? Something like this? to a heat exchanger.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Yes, but mine also has a thermostat in it to prevent over-cooling the oil. I actually have a setup from a Volvo, thermo sandwich plate, lines and cooler.


----------



## tigtig (Jun 18, 2015)

It's an oil pickup issue. 

An oil cooler won't fix that. If you have bearings and oil and the engine is not at idle, you can't trip a low oil pressure light. I had a MK2 with ~6 lb of pressure at idle, and the light would flicker. But it was fine at speed.


----------

